# Is Music Interval Theory Academy good for a beginner composer?



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

Hi, just wanted to ask if Music Interval Theory Academy is good for an complete beginner with zero music theory?

I cant read notes so im not sure if such a course will do anything for me.


----------



## D Halgren (Oct 19, 2019)

https://www.musictheory.net/lessons

Try this first.


----------



## Dope Amin (Oct 19, 2019)

D Halgren said:


> https://www.musictheory.net/lessons
> 
> Try this first.



Thank your very much! Ill check that out.


----------



## Anevis (Nov 3, 2019)

It will definitely do something.

I suppose you don't play any instrument? I'd start there. I have learned A LOT, just by playing new things on piano. By a lot I mean almost everything, when you study each work you play, why there are certain harmonies, why this key change fits and this doesn't. I think that if you want to go the self-teaching way, that is the way to go.


----------



## Dope Amin (Nov 6, 2019)

Anevis said:


> It will definitely do something.
> 
> I suppose you don't play any instrument? I'd start there. I have learned A LOT, just by playing new things on piano. By a lot I mean almost everything, when you study each work you play, why there are certain harmonies, why this key change fits and this doesn't. I think that if you want to go the self-teaching way, that is the way to go.



Hey there! I will buy a keyboard next year. I think it is just like you said a good way to improve 

Thought about getting synthesia aswell to practice playing since a teacher will cost alot more.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 6, 2019)

I'd seriously learn the basic universal western language of music first.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 7, 2019)

No...simply put. It shares common ground with Schillinger and a few other 20th Century takes on the Language of music. Fun but not really helpful for a beginner. If you are a total Novice, start with the internet to get your feet wet and if you can, find a teacher locally or classes. It's good to learn with others. 




these are great. Go slowly. Write shit down and try and absorb the main points as you go. 

if you have money:






Home Page - ScoreClub


Golden-age level craft of composition for the modern-day composer. Real training that gets results to write like the masters.




scoreclub.net






wonderful

good luck


e


----------

